# gourami and convict friends?



## DocHoliday (May 29, 2011)

after letting all the other fish adjust i added the convict. the convict isnt messing with anyone but the blure gourami keeps following convict.at one point convict turned and they nipped eachothers side and split up.heres a video of some of whats going on.
http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/aLeisTeR_bucket/?action=view&current=Docsfriendhmm.mp4

what is this?can they coexist?if not what do i do?


----------



## DocHoliday (May 29, 2011)

alright so now the gourami stays clear of the convict.and the convict and pleco are pretty tolerable of eachother,sharing hiding spots together.fish are quite entertaining.
the convict i dont know if i mentioned seems quite healthy in the 55gl.
ill keep an eye on em all and the waters.
awesome deal for $150


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichlids and gouramis are both territorial. IMO a 55 should be big enough for both. Lets hope the fish agree. Once they've settled on whose top fish or who gets what piece of the tank, it should calm down. Separate if you see blood or one fish won't let the other eat. 

Doc is swimming like he's trying to get around while clamping his fins. Add 'clamped fins' to symptoms when searching.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

U will find that gouramis will display to cichlids territorially when the lights are dimmed.....the reason for this is unknown...it's quite cool though


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I havnt been on in a few days because of a new toy. I'm glad to read that you held out for the 55


----------

